# Metal Stamp Fixture



## rdean (May 25, 2018)

I have an update and a question.
When I stamped my rotary table it turned out OK but not real nice.  Some of the lines I had cut several years back were not all the same spacing and when I setup the 4 holes for my 3 jaw chuck hub I didn't start on 0 degrees so they were all off by about 5 degrees.  I have since been making some machine dials with my CNC mill see here. 
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...-in-your-shop-today.67833/page-12#post-585846

I disassembled the rotary table and in the lathe recut the outer rim to remove the numbers and lines.
I then moved to the 4th axis and cut the new lines and numbers.






Much better nice and crisp numbers and all lines in the right places but I still have a problem.
I painted the lines and numbers with red paint and tried to wipe off the excess and still leave the color in the lines.   I managed to wipe off all the paint so I went to plan "B".
I reapplied the paint and let it dry for several hours.  I then chucked it up in the lathe and sanded off the excess paint.  Well that didn't work either as the lines are so narrow even though the paint was still there it was very hard to see.
I cut those lines and numbers off in the lathe and then redid them on the mill as the pictures show.
Right now I plan on leaving them like they are unless someone has some other idea tomake them stand out more?

Thanks for looking 
Ray


----------



## Bob Korves (May 25, 2018)

I once filled the difficult to read lines and numbers on a dial with black grease pencil and then rubbed the excess off with a tightly woven cloth, stretched tight.  It worked fine, and is easily redone if necessary.


----------



## rdean (May 25, 2018)

I will give it a try.
The lines are only 0.010 wide and 0.040 apart.
I tried an ultra fine marker but it would not fit into line.

Thanks
Ray


----------



## Rooster (May 25, 2018)

I used a Sharpie Magnum, covered the whole dial and let it dry. Then looked for unfilled area's and put on more, let dry and then rubbed off with paper towel.


----------



## rdean (May 25, 2018)

I will give that a try too.
Ray


----------



## rdean (May 28, 2018)

I used a different feed and depth of cut to get this.
I think I will leave it as it is.




Thanks to all
Ray


----------



## Rooster (May 28, 2018)

Nicely done, you could also try shoe polish for filling the lines and numbers. Filling makes a huge difference, if you don't like it a little lacquer thinner will take it right off.


----------



## rdean (May 28, 2018)

Thanks Rooster


----------

